# please help



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

my 97 hb ka24e runs good when cool. and will buck or skip when warm and at 2- 3k rpms. chokes out at idle sometimes when hot. The temp gauge reads perfect but the motor feels very warm when i open the hood. this has been happening coincidentally as the days are getting warmer. I need to make it run good its my daily runner.any help would help.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

remove the thermostat and see what happens!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes...

readthe codes..

readthecodes...


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

im going to portcity nissan tomorrow. My buddy is going to plug it in for free.


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

So we pluged the truck in and the computer said camshaft positioning sensor which i was told was the distributor and it needs to be replaced. It also said "swirl control s/v" and my buddy said that was probably not the issue. so i want to buy the distributor but I want to make sure that is a solution before i do. has anyone ever dealt with this?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm a cheap bastid so i would take the distributor cap and rotor off and then you should have access to the cam position sensor. See if it's dirty. See if a wire's frayed. In other words, see if there's anything obviously wrong with it before you stick in a new distributor. Sometimes you'll get enough corrosion on the contacts to create a dust that blocks the tiny little slits on the sensor. Just lightly blow the thing out with a compressor or something.


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

i tried a new cap, new wires/plugs, but no luck, i took the distributor out and need to identify it. I heard there are hitachi ones and other ones??.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

there are 2 different ones, depending on production codes.


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

so i installed the new distributor ($218 later) and the truck still bucks sputters and will totally die out when fully warmed up... so the same day I replaced the fuel filter and no luck. Hey by the time im done it will be a new truck. we are planning on pluging it in again but meanwhile is there anything else i can do or test. I was also wondering if the timing chain could stretch when warm and throw the timing off. just an idea because it has been ticking a bit the past 10k (im at 190k) thanks for the help, pisn


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

rotate the dizzt past its normal range to see if you can get it to perform better..

check oil pump timing...


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

I already tried that and like i said it runs fine for 10 minutes and then like crap. me and my buddy just noticed a tick coming from near the dist./wires so im going to replace the wires... as i did 10k ago. also someone told me about a coolant temp sensor? all in all i need to plug it in but it wont make it more than 10 min at a time down the road


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i would start thinking about the fuel supply..

maybe crap in the tank is getting pulled into the pump...

and as always read the codes..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

pisnnisn said:


> I already tried that and like i said it runs fine for 10 minutes and then like crap. me and my buddy just noticed a tick coming from near the dist./wires so im going to replace the wires... as i did 10k ago. also someone told me about a coolant temp sensor? all in all i need to plug it in but it wont make it more than 10 min at a time down the road


Several things to check:
- Do an ECU code readout.
- Check for a major intake vacuum leak. Use a vacuum gauge.
- The MAF may be bad. Check the resistance.
- The engine coolant temperature sensor may be bad. Check the resistance.


----------



## Wardster (Apr 13, 2009)

MAF sensor?


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

So I brought my truck to a local mechanic so he could read the codes.(the truck wouldnt make it to my buddies shop) Codes read: fuel swirl control , and camshaft position sensor. I had just replaced the distributor, but he said the crankshaft pos. sensor kind of runs in sync with the cam pos sensor. that makes a little sense i guess so i spent 90 bucks on the crank pos sensor. Wierd enough the truck was "fixed" and ran fine for a coulple of days until once again i drove it around for a little more than an hour and it started acting up on me again. same problem but the truck seems less sensitive now. I brought it back to the garage the next day which was a cooler day. I drove around with my mechanic for more than an hour and nothing... he must think im crazy but it is the same problem. he says testing voltages and taking measurements wont help unless we can get the truck to act up. I gaurantee that tomorrow when i try to take it to work it will act up. where do i go from here do i just start replacing everything? thanks for th help -not so pisnisn:wtf:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if it is a new dizzy and you are sure it is clean then start check all inline connectors and grounds ..

may be this is an interpretation problem ..that is ecm..


----------

